# Multi-color paint schemes...



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I've always been a monochrome sorta guy. I just prefer a car be one color with maybe some stripes. But lately, especially after seeing some other great paint jobs here I've had a hankering to try some masking tape and switching bottles on the airbrush.

The result? Well I admit I screwed up right off the bat, I masked it off to paint gold and then remasked to paint red then remasked again for blue. I knew better, I should have sprayed the whole car gold then masked for the other colors. I ended up with some gaps in the paint that had to be touched up by hand. Not eas to match when using metalic paints.

Anyway, here's the final result ready for some "Glass Pack" decals.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, you'll never make that mistake again will you? Don't feel bad, we've all done something like that at one time or another. :freak: 


:thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Your your own worst critic!

Great first shot! If that's as bad as it gets the rest of us are in big trouble.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool looking car... gets me thinking


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm heading for the tape..... :freak: .....stop me before it's too late. :freak: 

Nice looking car for the first.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like it!!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Marton.
Is that blower detail from a Tyco Ultimate Police Car? Looks killer!!
Helen


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. I didn't mean to make it sound like I had never done a multicolor job before, I just don't do them very often. (As in once every few years) 

Where I screwed up on this one was trying to figure out what I was gong to do with it. I had colors picked but hadn't fully decided what was going where. so I was taping it off just to see what would look good and said, "Hey, that'll work." Next thing I know I'm spraying gold and five minutes after I said, "WTF was I thinking?!" 

Now the quick fix for that would have been to strip the tape and spray gold again, but NOOOO! I hadda try and mask it for red first.  Next thing I know I'm spraying red and five minutes later cussing again.

Oh, well, I'll just have to find a new hot rod and try again. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

What kind of tape do you use (this question is for everyone/anyone).


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

After trying Pactra tape and being disappointed I got a couple rolls of 6mm Tamiya tape and have been more than pleased with it. For larger areas I'll us good ole 3M blue masking tape but edge it with the Tamiya.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I've just started doing some painting again, I've always had good luck using that blue "painters" masking tape, cut as needed. 

Which brings up a cutting tip...or two. I always try to save the backing from "peel-off" things, ie stickers, foam tape, etc. You can lay said blue tape on the slick side of the old backing paper, draw or copy then cut out your design, and you're still sticky.

For pinstipe masks, sandwich two #11 blades into an x-acto handle, then slide a wedge of your choice between them for desired stripe width, then cut away.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> For pinstipe masks, sandwich two #11 blades into an x-acto handle, then slide a wedge of your choice between them for desired stripe width, then cut away.


That's F'in' BRILLIANT!!!! Going to be trying that one very soon. Thanks a million for that.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good job!*

Looks ok to me. :thumbsup: Maybe it came out to less than you expected, or your methods will change next time around, but all in all I think ya done pretty darn good. Putting crisp lines on a tiny car is not easy and good tape is hard to find. I've had *all * of them bleed. If I find a particular roll that works good I usually try to keep it cool, dry, and away from dirt and dust (ziploc it). Some batches of tape (don't matter who makes it or what kind it is) are just crappy. If you find a decent roll... keep it in good shape and that's at least part of the battle won. nd


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi ! I prefer use decals for multicolored paint shemes . It's easier and faster.

This Chevelle was painted in white and the red surface was made with decals .


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

hellonwheels8 said:


> Hey Marton.
> Is that blower detail from a Tyco Ultimate Police Car? Looks killer!!
> Helen


Actually, that came with the kit. Some of you may remember my rant on the AW Pit Kit Deluxe over in the Box Stock forum. This is the same PKD Vette body from that kit.

I spent a few weeks using the bumpers and blower in chrome experiments. I got a bottle of Alcad II and tried a few different things trying to get the "perfect" chrome. I wasn't happy with backing the Alclad with black so I tried using flat black, dark blue and grey before finally settling on Testors chrome with the Alclad sprayed over it. Still not as good as I'd like but it turned out better than anything else.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> What kind of tape do you use (this question is for everyone/anyone).


Mayhem: I like the clean lines...they look smooth. Multi-color is a good idea. Gotta start some place. 

I have had this idea for a while on how to 70s out a 4 gear AFX specialy chassis Dodge van. Paint gold and silver (not over each other but in different places on van) and let dry. *not dry yet, noooooo, noooo, waiting....O.K. dry now* then use poster putty (Bill Hall likes Silly Putty) in little balls and put on the body in different places. Now hit it randomly with a few Candy or Metalic colors and then remove your putty balls wich will reaveal your gold and silver paint. 70s van done baby! Unless you want to take it one more step and try and hit some of the gold and silver with light candy colors like yellow pearl, Metalic orange, metalic pink, candy violet, etc.....

also just taping off random spots the way you want and then doing the same thing but in stripes...oooooh maybe a combo stripes and dots? Gotta love the 70s Man. 

Hmmmm gotta find time for this one some day soon.

Bob...zilla


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I've been wanting to try some of these techniques:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1246174515665636969

I especially liked the effect of the crumpled newspaper at the beginning. Problem is, when working with uneven surfaces on such small scale they may not work for much.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Mayhem,

Ever try using 1/72 scale crumpled newspaper? lol



hoslotfrance said:


> Hi ! I prefer use decals for multicolored paint shemes . It's easier and faster.
> 
> This Chevelle was painted in white and the red surface was made with decals .


Very Nice Nascars. So you must get Nascar on TV in France? Is Nascar very popular over in France?

Just wanted to let you know that those cars look great also hoslot, Bob...zilla


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Mayhem,
> 
> Ever try using 1/72 scale crumpled newspaper? lol
> 
> ...



I'm not really in NASCAR but I think there is an audience in Europe : Pay-TV's offer live NASCAR since 15 years here. The most popular are Formula1 (boring...) and World Rallying (ugly cars !)
My best remains as spectator were "world of outlaws" at Fremont and Supermodified at Oswego. (And "chain-race" at Saugus...  )

About HO : The Aurora NASCAR 70's field is fantastic . We have a racing-class with them . We add the Tyco Superbird (the Aurora is too tiny...).
We run stock except G+guide and silicones on Magnas. The Tyco HP7 are full stock (with rear wheels narrowed).
Lap times are equals on our twisty track.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Mayhem,
> 
> Ever try using 1/72 scale crumpled newspaper? lol
> 
> ...


Crumpling it was easy enough, I had a bitch of a time reading it though. 

hoslotfrance, nice work on the decals. I've been playing with printing my own but those look a little more complex than I want to try right now.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

The much anticipated Bugatti Veyron from HellonWheels8. GAWD! I LOVE this thing.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> The much anticipated Bugatti Veyron from HellonWheels8. GAWD! I LOVE this thing.


Love the blue you used...realy makes it Sparkle and looks Vrooooooooom-tastic MAYHEM. Nice pic of the real deal also. You nailed it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> The much anticipated Bugatti Veyron from HellonWheels8. GAWD! I LOVE this thing.


looks awesome man!!! 

Wes


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, Guys.

Bob, the blue is 2 parts Pactra RF True Blue Pearl and 3 parts PRF Indy Silver. The pics show it a lot lighter than it really is and yes, it really does sparkle. 

It does still need some touch up, detailing and clear coat, but that's as close to original as I could get.


----------

